# I Need A Few Good B&SOTL 4This Mission....



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Its called* *"OPERATION WE GOT YOUR BACK"*

I need a few willing B&SOLT's to shoot me a pm if you would like to help get a fellow cs member back on his feet. He's a well respected, well liked p&:sssmoker and would do the same for you. (he's done it already)

I wont be asking for nothing big or $$$$:hn Just a lil kindness from your heart and thats it.

If you choose to accept this mission please pm me for the details and I'll explain futher. Thank you and have a blessed day.

Ps: Ron this is not our next war either, that will happen in about 2-3weeks so be ready:gn:chk :gn:mn


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Great minds think alike. Already packed up and out the door.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Great minds think alike. Already packed up and out the door.


Hey r u calling me smart (oh thats a good thing) Thxs mannn... Nice herf dialing with ya this weekend. Next time ill be drunk:hn



pakrat said:


> PM sent


thx u sir.:tu

Ps. This is the type of SH!T the warms my heart (yall know Old Detroit is a softy) I got 2post on this thread and over 7pm's wow u guys are coming though. Were going to put a big smile on this guy face:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ps. This is the type of SH!T the warms my heart (yall know Old Detroit is a softy) I got 2post on this thread and over 7pm's wow u guys are coming though. Were going to put a big smile on this guy face:chk[/QUOTE]

*Update I have 4post on this thread and about 12pm's:chk:chk:chk Silent killers u guys are*...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Black ops......love it.......pkg going out tomorrow! :chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Black ops......love it.......pkg going out tomorrow! :chk:chk


5post now and 15pms


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Dropping off package today. Won't be able to post DC until later as I will be off-net until tomorrow night.

This should be fun to watch though. :ss


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine went out this morning:

DC#9101 8052 1368 3021 5582 06


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Going out tomorrow. I know I know you said today but hey I don't listen to my wife either. :r :r This is going to be good. Thanks for heading this up. :tu


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

0306 0320 0003 3263 5286
Launch code confirmed
Ordinance is airborne


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

pakrat said:


> 0306 0320 0003 3263 5286
> Launch code confirmed
> Ordinance is airborne


Copy that. Our bird is out as well.
0103 8555 7494 1380 9563


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Copy that. Our bird is out as well.
> 0103 8555 7494 1380 9563





pakrat said:


> 0306 0320 0003 3263 5286
> Launch code confirmed
> Ordinance is airborne





TimButz2 said:


> Mine went out this morning:
> 
> DC#9101 8052 1368 3021 5582 06





rockyr said:


> Dropping off package today. Won't be able to post DC until later as I will be off-net until tomorrow night.
> 
> This should be fun to watch though. :ss





Old Sailor said:


> Black ops......love it.......pkg going out tomorrow! :chk:chk


The tears are flowing
Your guys are some great BOTL's:tu

Im sure this will be a bigon his face.

*He's going to need a cooler for all of this stuff:hn* (will target deliver)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Black ops......love it


12Post and over 25pm's maybe 30, I keep deleting them so I wont get over filled
I guess there's nothing to talk about Uhhhh.... No biggie actions speaks louder then words.:gn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> The tears are flowing
> Your guys are some great BOTL's:tu
> 
> Im sure this will be a bigon his face.
> ...


Sears does too! Or you can pay and have it picked up at the closest store.:tu Have used Sears twice for "Cooler Bombs"


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Sears does too! Or you can pay and have it picked up at the closest store.:tu Have used Sears twice for "Cooler Bombs"


Thxs I now know what im going to send BOTL's always coming though.

I feel like dancing:chk:chk:chk:chk
Some1dance with meeeeeeeeeeee:chk:chk:chk:bn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Booker out tomorrow.

DC # 0308 0660 0001 2021 5211


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Can I play?


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Mine will be going out at lunchtime tomorrow:gn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Shipping tomorrow, DC#9101128882300273768453

And yes, I whacked his wife as well!:chk:chk:chk:gn:gn:gn


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

:gnBombs away:gn

DC# 0307 1790 0001 4664 4888


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shilala said:


> Can I play?


Yessssssssss Pm sent with details



KenS said:


> PM Sent


Pm sent back..



bobarian said:


> Shipping tomorrow, DC#9101128882300273768453
> 
> *And yes, I whacked his wife as well*!:chk:chk:chk:gn:gn:gn


:r:r



fissure30 said:


> :gnBombs away:gn
> 
> DC# 0307 1790 0001 4664 4888


Thx u my good man.



sailchaser said:


> PM sent


Pm sent back..... Now take me fishinggggggg


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

23replies and 100pm's this isnt adding up. U mean to tell me cs brothers are more action:gn then talk.:chk

This is really coming together.

PS. Next thread I start yall better talk to me


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

rockyr said:


> Dropping off package today. Won't be able to post DC until later as I will be off-net until tomorrow night.
> 
> This should be fun to watch though. :ss


OK... Here is the DC 0308 0070 0000 9710 3422


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Shazam!*











DC#03073330000126340003

Sorry...Feelin' a little "giddy" today!:ss

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Went out this afternoon :gn :gn 

0307 1790 0001 3108 9151

:chk :chk :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

rockyr said:


> OK... Here is the DC 0308 0070 0000 9710 3422





My371 said:


> *Shazam!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tu



Aladdin Sane said:


> Went out this afternoon :gn :gn
> 
> 0307 1790 0001 3108 9151
> 
> :chk :chk :tu


:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I was a little late on this one.....

in the mail tomorrow morning!! :tu

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 8900 7030


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I was a little late on this one.....
> 
> in the mail tomorrow morning!! :tu
> 
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 8900 7030


Your never late. The party dont start until u get there


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sent today. DC# 0302 2940 0001 4531 0093 :tu This is gonna be good. :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Fast Company will be in the air today!










Flown by this guy!


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

Let the cluster bombing continue!

DC# 0308 0070 0001 x3x1 29x9
:ss


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think he's onto us:ss:chk:chk


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm in. 
w00t!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> Sent today. DC# 0302 2940 0001 4531 0093 This is gonna be good.


:tu



ahc4353 said:


> Fast Company will be in the air today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG your intense:r



KenS said:


> Let the cluster bombing continue!
> 
> DC# 0308 0070 0001 x3x1 29x9
> :ss


:tu



fissure30 said:


> I think he's onto us:ss:chk:chk


Why U say thatbut then again oh well.



shilala said:


> I'm in.
> w00t!!!


:tu


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

packages started to hit today.
I am humbled guys!

i owe all of you.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

You don't owe anything except us some *friggin pictures*! :r :r :r Enjoy buddy. Glad to have you back. :tu


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Why U say thatbut then again oh well.


I saw him peeking at this thread at lunch. Knew it was only a matter of time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sgresso said:


> packages started to hit today.
> I am humbled guys!
> 
> i owe all of you.


U owe us nothing PIF........ It's the cs way:tu Hope this helps with things. (wait until u see some of the other stuff thats coming)



mike32312 said:


> You don't owe anything except us some *friggin pictures*! :r :r :r Enjoy buddy. Glad to have you back. :tu


And a pic of your smile, thats all I want to see


fissure30 said:


> I saw him peeking at this thread at lunch. Knew it was only a matter of time.


:chk


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

you guys got it.
I will start pocting pics and soon as we get our cam bacy from my SIL.

Stephen


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sgresso said:


> you guys got it.
> I will start pocting pics and soon as we get our cam bacy from my SIL.
> 
> Stephen


Damm he's still alive KEEP THE BOMBS COMING FELLAS:gn:mn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

fissure30 said:


> I saw him peeking at this thread at lunch. Knew it was only a matter of time.


Now, that's funny.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shilala said:


> Now, that's funny.


He'[email protected] scared. Dont be scared u have to go home sooner or later and when u go:gn:mn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> He'[email protected] scared. Dont be scared u have to go home sooner or later and when u go:gn:mn


:r
The poor thing.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry mine didn't go out until today

0103 8555 7494 8958 5590


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

DC 0103 8555 7493 8517 0845 sent today - not sure if it's proper etiquette to warn the target now that he knows but what the heck. 8 lbs of love launched. :tu Looks like Stephen will be dying a slow death over a number of days!! :r


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

mine dropped yesterday but I sent it with another bomb and I didnt write the names on the DC's. 
Yup I am a nooooooooob! :tu Sticks are whats important. Hope he likes DPG.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> Sorry mine didn't go out until today
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 8958 5590


No need4sorry



gnukfu said:


> *8 lbs of love launched*. :tu Looks like Stephen will be dying a slow death over a number of days!! :r


:hn



ahbroody said:


> mine dropped yesterday but I sent it with another bomb and I didnt write the names on the DC's.
> Yup I am a nooooooooob! :tu Sticks are whats important. Hope he likes DPG.


:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

mine went out today


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> mine went out today


U da man.
PS: Im buying a new outfit, going shopping, Getting my hair cut, Taking a shower cause I hear were going fishing:chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U da man.
> PS: Im buying a new outfit, going shopping, Getting my hair cut, Taking a shower cause I hear were going fishing:chk:chk:chk


Booker you put a cigar on a hook and your going swimming
First rule of fishing ,you don't smoke them with cigars
You smoke cigars while your fishing


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Booker you put a cigar on a hook and your going swimming
> First rule of fishing ,you don't smoke them with cigars
> You smoke cigars while your fishing


Ok I didnt get [email protected]:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok I didnt get [email protected]:r


I will teach you Grasshopper


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> I will teach you Grasshopper


See now thats what im talking bout:tu:tuI wont let u down


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

On the way! 

0408 5010 4110 0404 8585


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Got reports of 8 pkgs hitting today.
I am still stuck at work because of a trucks companys mistake and we need to get another trailer.

I have been @ work since 7 am and won't get to leave before 7pm.

I really can't wait for my eve smoke tonight!!!!!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Got home to the carnage of where my house was.
You all made me cry because of everything that was sent.
Some of my favorites and a ton of stuff I have not tried and thats hard to do.
Thank you all,
fissure30,ncwcigart,bobarian,my371,ahbroody,tim butz2,taboo cigars, I am hummbled along with any one else i missed.

fissure30 
I don't know if youknew i collected boswells but I do and that is one of the few years of his pipes I am missing,
I want to get once from each year he has carved and That was one of the few i am missing to be current!
Tons of cigars, pipe baccy and killer coffee will keep me going for a long time.
Booker I owe you big time!
It was awesome to chat with ya yesterday and someday I will get to herf with ya!

this started to be a really long day at work but you guysmade it all go away!
Steve


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

sgresso said:


> Got home to the carnage of where my house was.
> You all made me cry because of everything that was sent.
> Some of my favorites and a ton of stuff I have not tried and thats hard to do.
> Thank you all,
> ...


Please wipe the tears tonight, because this ain't done yet! :ss

Enjoy!


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

sgresso said:


> Got home to the carnage of where my house was.
> You all made me cry because of everything that was sent.
> Some of my favorites and a ton of stuff I have not tried and thats hard to do.
> Thank you all,
> ...


Didn't know you were collecting Boswell's but I saw you were looking to get the 2008, so I thought I would send you one. Just got lucky that it was a year you don't have. Hope you like it, it means a lot more to you than me. I got 2 oz samplers of 12 of their tobaccos when I started on pipes and really liked them. Glad we could all make your day


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

One more on the way...shipping tomorrow! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sgresso said:


> *You all made me cry because of everything that was sent.*Hey were trying to make you smile not cry
> 
> *
> Booker I owe you big time!* No u dont not at all PIF my Brother:tu
> ...


Glade we could help



KenS said:


> Please wipe the tears tonight, because this ain't done yet! :ss:mn:mn:gn:gn:chk
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

KenS said:


> Please wipe the tears tonight, because this ain't done yet! :ss
> 
> Enjoy!


:tu:tu:mn:tu:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> :tu:tu:mn:tu:tu


:tpd:yep ,yep yep


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

hope you enjoy it steve!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would like to thank everyone for the help you gave here. *This is what CS is about.* *Looking out for one another in that time of need. *I always try to remember, it's now about what you receive but what you give out from your heart

Smoke up Brothers cause Iam...:ss:ss:ss

PS. Any1wants2do the :chkdance with me:chk:chk


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

More packages should of arrived today. :ss :tu :r :r :chk


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the help you gave here. *This is what CS is about.* *Looking out for one another in that time of need. *I always try to remember, it's now about what you receive but what you give out from your heart
> 
> Smoke up Brothers cause Iam...:ss:ss:ss
> 
> PS. Any1wants2do the :chkdance with me:chk:chk


:tpd: :chk :chk :chk :chk (Glad to help !!!)


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

KenS said:


> :tpd: :chk :chk :chk :chk (Glad to help !!!)


Me too, glad to help:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Time for a chicken dance.:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Time for a chicken dance.:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


My man:tu Im dancing with that cigar u sent me:chk


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the help you gave here. *This is what CS is about.*
> 
> PS. Any1wants2do the :chkdance with me:chk:chk


You're most welcome!
I love a good :chk....Anyday........http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif:ss


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

A ton if stuff hit yesterday alongwith a few on sat.

Thanks again guys!
I have been sick the last 2 days so I havenot had a chance to go thru it all but i did see a lot of goodies!

I am glad to be feeling better today so I can go to work.

I will post tonight wheni get the chance to thank you all.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

looking forward


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sgresso said:


> I will post tonight wheni get the chance to thank you all.


Alright lets seen those pic's:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Alright lets seen those pic's:chk


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

I have been nice so far but lets not push it shall we? :ss

Al


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I am still waiting on my camera back.
I will get pics as soon as I can.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*PICS PICS!! WE WANT PICS!!! * :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> *PICS PICS!! WE WANT PICS!!! * :r :r :r :r :r


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::chk


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

someone bomb this man a camera before he smokes all the sticks.
rofl


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ *HAS HE POSTED PICS YET?????? GUESS NOT. *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

He Still may be working on a package or 2


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine should land soon!! if not already??? is he on skype yet??:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


>


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Pm sent.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Need a camera PM me:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Where'd he go??


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Where'd he go??


I hope he's alright, I sent him a pm but he didnt reply thats not like him. I know he was sick but I assumed he would be over it by now. Let's see what the weekend brings.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

From his profile:
Last Activity: 05-18-2008 09:16 AM 


Is odd.

Hope all is well.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I am fine now guys.
I was down with the flu and a upper resp infection plus Tinunitus in both ears.
So I had some tests done and have to see a ear specialist in a few weeks.
My SIL STILL HAS MY CAMERA (i AM NOT HAPPY THAT SHE HAS NOT RETURNED IT) my wife tells me to calm dowm.
I really hope to have it back for the weekend and get pics posted.
I am sorry for the delay. Trust me I have not smoked them all.
I have not had the chance to do much being sick.
I am also getting skype going again so look for me on it!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Good, Glad you are on the mend :tu


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad to hear you are OK! Time to light some of those up:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sgresso said:


> I am fine now guys.
> I was down with the flu and a upper resp infection plus Tinunitus in both ears.
> So I had some tests done and have to see a ear specialist in a few weeks.
> My SIL STILL HAS MY CAMERA (i AM NOT HAPPY THAT SHE HAS NOT RETURNED IT) my wife tells me to calm dowm.
> ...


Take care of yourself bro and we'll be herer.:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Take care of yourself bro and we'll be herer.:tu


:tpd: get better first and the smoking will be more enjoyable


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Glad to hear you are doing better. The flu can be a real bummer.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great news....if your getting back on skype that must mean my pkg landed!!:r:r


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep I am on skype right now I just got to test it and make sure it hooked up right.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

got my camera back so pictures will be flying tonight!!!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

up loading photo into photobucket.
I will post the links when its done!
I also took some photos of my pipe collection for the pipe guys!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I think i got it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sgresso said:


> got my camera back so pictures will be flying tonight!!!





sgresso said:


> up loading photo into photobucket.
> I will post the links when its done!
> I also took some photos of my pipe collection for the pipe guys!





sgresso said:


> I think i got it.


Man looks like u got hooked up:tu enjoy the smokes. I got your invite on skype but I was in a rush so ill accept it later tonite.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man looks like u got hooked up:tu enjoy the smokes. I got your invite on skype but I was in a rush so ill accept it later tonite.


Man I just went through all the pics and u got hooked the [email protected] up for real... Enjoy by brother:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome hit....glad you got the headset working, I wasn't much for skype and when ya said yours was broke....bells went off!!:tu:tu


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I am trying to find all the letters you gusy sent me but i think my son thru some away.


IF you please sent stuff send me a pm so I can thank you personally.
I am still in awe of all of you.
I just can't wait till I get to enjoy them
This flu stuff sucks ,'
I really want a cigar or to try my new boswell and the yummy tobaccos.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sgresso said:


> I am trying to find all the letters you gusy sent me but i think my son thru some away.
> 
> IF you please *sent stuff *send me a pm so I can thank you personally.


The 1st few pages should give you some. Some didnt want to be exposed


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

sgresso said:


> I think i got it.


Very nice. :tu


----------

